# Future of Trad



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

How is the influx of new trad shooters? Is it all old guys who are gradually fading away, or are there any young people getting into trad?


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I don't know, Jon. There were more "Trad" guys than I've seen in a long time at YCB league this year. However, some of these shooters were using a plunger, rest, short stab. Probably should be RU and/or Barebow, but with our numbers we can only have so many classes.
In league it's all for fun anyway, so who cares, but at a shoot, some of these guys wouldn't be able to come.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I may be mistaken, and I'll be first to admit that I don't attend many tournaments myself, but I think you'll see more unsighted shooters going to RU and Barebow.

A lot of younger trad shooters are only shooting trad because they have a parent doing it. As the number of adults goes down, so will the number of new shooters.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

You may be right Bob. Lots if new people shooting recurves but most with a rest at least in the bow. I don't go to Trad shoots now because I'm never sure if they put on an RU class or not.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

our area trad is booming..on average 20-30 trad and 3-6 ru shooters....per tournament..bare bow compound has next to nill attendance...trad is on the up swing around here...seems sad that clubs where bigjono shoots don`t honour or promote ru class.. gosh a 3 dollar pin or medal won`t break the bank....and will build attendance numbers... and cash flow...


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

One reason I like "Trad". No contoversy. I could just see the new Stolid Bull at a Trad Shoot. Now that would garner some attention. LOL!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Crunch said:


> One reason I like "Trad". No contoversy. I could just see the new Stolid Bull at a Trad Shoot. Now that would garner some attention. LOL!


Lol 😀😀


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

it shoots off a rest so would be in ru class.....that simple...nice riser


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I could build up the shelf and shoot it trad 😀


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

A good turnout at Galt today for their Open shoot compared to the 10 they had there yesterday. As a club I think HaHa will start doing Open shoots only, no Trad shoots.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Perhaps it was just a "shoot on a saturday" issue?

Seems like the Sunday shoots always garner more folks, and the mixed "open" shoot for all categories tends to draw more folks regardless...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ya bigjono to a 1/8 inch height only with no rest and off the shelf ....rules are rules and are written for the masses not a few...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> ya bigjono to a 1/8 inch height only with no rest and off the shelf ....rules are rules and are written for the masses not a few...


Wrong thread Ted.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

yup wrong button.. lol lol


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> yup wrong button.. lol lol


Go take your meds, and make mine a double 
I really think that for most clubs, the hard work of putting a course on is wasted for Trad shoots. Whenever you go to them you hear guys say they hate shooting with compounders yet hardly any support the Trad shoots.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bigjono where do you shoot us trad guys only gripe about delays as we like to shoot with a rhythm I love shooting with my compounder friends..I`m there for the friendship part as well too..better come to my shoot and see what a fun time is .. and you would love my course as well...remember we have to cater to all like the guys with limps and canes etc and has to be safe so insurance covers the club..all part of insurance policy requirements...ya we used to stand on logs and rock piles and rocking canoes and spring loaded seats..but you have to be safe...me I call it being safe but fun...so we do the fun stuff in the novelty shoots.. this year we have the horse shot ..for novelty...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I thinks it's the time that bother some Ted. I'm used to it so it doesn't worry me but some get there panties twisted about it. Many of the trad guys here never go to open shoots at all.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

4 yrs ago I shot ibo worlds in ellicotville.. 20 targets took us 7 hrs the trad guys where pissed and I must say so was I ... 4 ladies with compounds in front of us all . time 3 minuets per shot and 5 minuets to score and discuss at target.. no policing on course ..this was on the first day...second day big changes as they had a slew of complaints when we handed in score cards for first day..and 30 degrees out and water gone off course as was drunk before half of us got there....


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

Living in Windsor, I attend many trad shoots over in Michigan. Lot's of interest there. Go to Compton's for the week-end, or Denton Hill in Pennsylvania....they have 7 courses. No score cards, shoot whatever set up you want. You'll see every type of recurve and longbow you can think of.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

denton is great 4-5 thousand people camping out and all the vendors you would want ..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

But Denton isn't in Ontario Ted and it isn't a tournament. KTAC tries a similar thing but I'm not sure how well that gets supported. Take last years provincials, 2 in RU, 4 in Trad, 1 in FTrd. We all know there are wayyyyyy more trad shooters around than that so what's going wrong?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bigjono yes have shot provincials with you.. biggest problem oaa has a rule they have to be in rotating zones ..so when a club that wins bid is in middle of no where and not clubs fault at all..your numbers are down.. did it for years ...8-10 hr drive...motel 3 nights or 2 plus food and gas ....plus what 60 dollar entry...4-500 dollar weekend for a 6 dollar medal.. tournies are held with clubs that have trouble handling 100 plus shooters ...average or poor targets...course lay out not to spec ....and no door prizes or fifty fifty ..or just poor venues..all round...no finger pointing here just reasons why small numbers...provincials should be held near big cities so you have motels ..nite entertainment..shopping for wives kids spouses not shooting.swimming camping . so people can make a weekend out of it..... plus there should be a venue to follow... door prizes not t shirts and hats.. 50/50 draw takes only a 8 dollar roll of tickets and a coffee can...50/50 at pand p tournament paid out 350 dollars pays for weekend at a nice hotel and a trip if you have to travel... and 2 courses of 20 good targets or PROPELY repaired targets.... door prizes get people to come as well.... good ones again we all have too many hats.. less prizes but better works for me...and good food ...well prepared...not burnt or over cooked and cold... water on the courses at least a couple of stations makes club a ton of money..... and a shootable course not a friggin mountain man challenge...safe and targets reasonably close to each other not a 5 mile hike between targets... these are my thoughts and what brings people out to shoots ..and fun fun fun everybody should have a smile all day long..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

It's easy to point fingers at the OAA and the clubs Ted but bottom line is, trad shooters aren't turning out to trad shoots or provincial shoots so when clubs stop holding them and just have open shoots we all know why.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

not pointing at oaa other than they should make sure CLUB applying can put on a well run thought out tournament... because in the end it reflects on the oaa.. imho I don`t know why you say trad is on the way out actually numbers are up in Canada.. I know in uk 75o/o shoot trad andn 25 shoot compound... but we are influenced by bow manufacturers which are mainly compound in north America..thats why..


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I know the group of trad shooters that I shoot with don't go to many tournaments,but when we do get together we have to go out in 3-4 groups of 4 to shoot.
Maybe if some of the hunting shows had more trad hunts than things might change.
I know from the retail side,it's difficult to purchase trad gear as everything is on back order due to high demand.
Just look at the ads and most of it is compound related as most of the hunting shows too.
I believe that trad is very big and strong but is like a sleeping giant.
My 2 favorite shoots to attend even though they are open to all classes are the P&P Charity Tournament and the Running Bear which have a large showing of traditional shooters.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I believe recurve and longbow are as popular as ever. I think metal recurves are more popular with the kids now though. It's getting the people out to shoots that is my point. Most people at my club shoot Trad but it's mainly just 2 of us that travel to shoots. When clubs start getting 9 or 10 guys show up for trad shoots, they are not going to bother next year are they.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

part of this is trad guys are pretty down to earth.. some its financial basic`s they fish cut grass spend time with the wife etc etc just a slower pace .. they don`t have to go out and win a tournament every weekend .. bigjono .. seems you think trad is going out.. when actually you have heard it is growing.. I know if I am correct you are from the uk and fairly new to Canada.. where trad is secondary shooting style compared to the uk....instead of beating this issue to death ..why not promote new ways to get people out.. HELP NOT HINDER.... imho ...all your posts are about trying to change existing classes .. which are pretty cut and dry.. come up to the Ottawa area we have great trad shoots ... chelsa quebec .... has about 175 shooters for their 2 day trad shoot ...and its all about fun..and of course pandp archery tournament


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Speaking for myself I don't attend many shoots due family obligations and finances. 
With 3 children involved with part time jobs and Air Cadets our responsibilities have changed this year.
My wife and I will try to get out to shoots if our time table allows.
There is also the cost factor as mentioned previously for fuel,registration,and lodging in some cases.
I believe the cost factor affects all forms of tournament archery and for some to attend these shoots may have to drive for hours in Ontario
to get to these clubs. Sometimes the old bank account controls a lot of what we do.
But for now I'll keep shooting my trad gear and support the sport and clubs when I can.
Have a great season everyone!!


----------

